# File taken down no notification



## Gh0sti (Jan 9, 2011)

hello costello and y'all

i had a file posted up called DS2 complete pack, it was a pack that contained essentials for the DS2, i put all the latest updates for the EOS, and some good plug-ins for users to use. now yes not all the plug-ins were mine and yes i did not ask the owners if i could add their plug-ins to the pack. If the reason was that i didnt ask the owners for permission then this is an end discussion and i understand the reasoning

I did upload this to help new people for DS2 users, also with people who had issues figuring out which files to download, I was just trying to help out the community i did not want to anger or get in trouble over this i do sincerely apologize for the trouble and if i could i ask if i can re-upload but what files do i have to leave out was it just one or all of the plug-in files i could not upload, i just want to be helpful

thanks
squirrel


----------



## Urza (Jan 9, 2011)

As part of the Filetrip cleanup, we are removing all "packs" which are merely re-uploaded files.


----------



## Gh0sti (Jan 9, 2011)

oh so it was nothing to do with legal issues phew i was worried thats all i didnt get an emial saying why that happened

*Posts merged*

oh so it was nothing to do with legal issues phew i was worried thats all i didnt get an emial saying why that happened


----------



## Ryukouki (Jan 9, 2011)

No offense, I actually really liked the pack. Is there a way we can somehow get it reuploaded? I thought it was seriously the best thing for any DSTwo user. I'm sorry if you (Urza) don't agree with it, but hey, it had a bunch of very useful things put into one giant pack. 

@squirrelman10: Would you be willing to reup the pack elsewhere and dropping me a pm about it? I loved the pack, but I never got the chance to DL it, as I just heard about it literally a few days ago.


----------



## Urza (Jan 9, 2011)

You're free to have a thread about it on the forum.

Just use a different file host.


----------



## Urza (Jan 9, 2011)

Here:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=S4LVPMID


----------



## Another World (Jan 9, 2011)

you could always just list the files you feel are "essential" and link to the filetrip upload 1 at a time.

example:

AKAIO Essential Homebrew Pack
ScummVM DS 1.2.1
WhatTime 1/4/11
ETC...
if you taking the time to set up files, store stuff in a "data" directory, and organize for the end users then we suggest you use another dedicated file hosting site such as megaupload, adrive.com, etc.

-another world


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 9, 2011)

Another World said:
			
		

> you could always just list the files you feel are "essential" and link to the filetrip upload 1 at a time.
> 
> -another world



Couldn't there be a section including the best packs available on Filetrip by download and votes?

I see no reason why they should be removed only to have to take extra steps with the same end result.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 9, 2011)

Packs get outdated pretty quickly.


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 9, 2011)

Another World said:
			
		

> you could always just list the files you feel are "essential" and link to the filetrip upload 1 at a time.
> 
> example:
> 
> ...


Perhaps we should have some kind of batch downloader.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 9, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Packs get outdated pretty quickly.



The packs can easily be updated with latest versions of plug ins and such.


----------



## Minox (Jan 14, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, that sounds like a rather awesome idea if it's possible to do. 

(I meant some kind of server-side thing if that's unclear somehow, it shouldn't be that hard to do it as a part of some kind of client side application but if it could be done server side that'd be impressive).


----------



## prowler (Jan 14, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sort of like a download queue but being able the save and link the files in the queue?

Edit: Now that I think about it, a download queue wouldn't be so bad >:


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 14, 2011)

Erm - I've just found out that some of MY files were deleted for some reason, & they weren't 'packs of reuploaded files' or anything like that - They were 'DSTwo Plugin files' (you know consisting of a small BMP and an INI file) and they were the ONLY version (v1.0 - the originals)

Were THESE taken down by mistake ??


Spoiler: The one I've found missing so far are




DSTwo-Mazed-Plugin-1-0
DSTwo-Arsenal-Plugin-1-0
DSTwo-Multiview-Plugin-1-0


----------



## Urza (Jan 17, 2011)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Erm - I've just found out that some of MY files were deleted for some reason, & they weren't 'packs of reuploaded files' or anything like that - They were 'DSTwo Plugin files' (you know consisting of a small BMP and an INI file) and they were the ONLY version (v1.0 - the originals)
> 
> Were THESE taken down by mistake ??
> 
> ...


In the same vein as the above files, your "plugins" are merely repacked binaries.

If every piece of homebrew was repacked as a SCDS2 plugin, it would get messy very quickly.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 17, 2011)

Urza said:
			
		

> In the same vein as the above files, your "plugins" are merely repacked binaries.....If every piece of homebrew was repacked as a SCDS2 plugin, it would get messy very quickly.


If that's the case then why hasn't ALL DSTwo plugins - not just mine but everyone's  - been deleted ??
& when you mean 'binaries' I assume you mean the NDS files ???  

If that's the case then to clear things up:
- _A 'plugin' for the DSTwo should only contain a BMP and a INI file....
.....*No* DSTwo plugin should contain any NDS files *UNLESS* the file has been specially modified/altered for use on the DSTwo only_

And FYI - none of those deleted files HAD any NDS files in them, they did NOT contain any graphics already available on Filetrip (I made them myself) & the ini files are unique for each plugin/BMP, so technically since my deleted plugins were/are the only ones present on Filetrip which contained the only copies of the BMP & INI files - it still doesn't explain why they were deleted

And unless you meant that because there is already a 'full dstwo plugin pack' available & that's why those plugins were deleted - then once again there's a mistake... 'cos the ones deleted have NOT been included into that pack (yet) since the OP of that pack has not got access to PC  (that pack was last updated Sept 2nd 2010 - & I made these Plugins in Jan 2011)

Personally I think they were deleted by mistake so I've re-uploaded them & hope they don't get deleted again... if they do I'll have to contact the moderators to find out why, 'cos personally *I* can't see any reason why they were in the first place

[Phew long post - but I hope that clears everything up]


----------



## Urza (Jan 17, 2011)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They were not, and I have removed the files once again.

And since you brought it up, I skimmed the section for similar plug-ins and removed them as well.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 17, 2011)

Well before you actually do - can't you let the people who put them up know first so that they can download them & then host them somewhere else

If you go ahead now - I've lose all my copies of those files (I don't have any of those on my PC @ home) & since I'm @ work (& they've blocked filetrip as a 'Malware' site) I can't download them at this time to back them up


----------

